# My 2 limitless beauties (Jack Russell's)



## Melba72 (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's my 2 dogs, Poppy 3 and Douglas 9.


----------



## Melba72 (Oct 23, 2014)

That was meant to read little, predictive text!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Your dogs are lovely.


----------



## Melba72 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Melba72 (Oct 23, 2014)

So are your 2, very cute!


----------



## Melba72 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ps love the dog scarf!


----------



## petmc1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Lovely,
Great job and keep it up


----------



## benki263 (Dec 18, 2014)

So cute


----------



## poppy2714 (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like they are a bunch of little characters


----------

